# Site General > Site Info >  BALL PYTHON of the MONTH -- March/April 2014

## JLC

Good luck choosing a favorite among all these beauties! 

*ONE:


TWO:


THREE:


FOUR:


FIVE:


SIX:


SEVEN:


EIGHT:


NINE:


TEN:


ELEVEN:


TWELVE:


THIRTEEN:


FOURTEEN:


FIFTEEN:


SIXTEEN:

*

Thank you all for the wonderful entries!  Best of luck to everyone!!

----------


## satomi325

Aww. My submission didn't make it.  :Sad:

----------


## JLC

> Aww. My submission didn't make it.


 :Sad:  Sorry!  The only submission I saw from you was the POTM entry.  At least that one made it in!

----------


## Archimedes

I can't decide!!! tough round this term... I could just vote for my girl, but that's too simple, and there are quite a few better photos here.... darn you izzy for being in shed!! haha.

----------


## Ransack

I don't know if it's the best photo but Number 7 ...is that a Sterling or a Pewter Fire? WOW

----------


## J.P.

Awesome animals. Will have to think before voting.  Is number sixteen a regular pied or with something else?

----------


## piedpython

> Awesome animals. Will have to think before voting.  Is number sixteen a regular pied or with something else?


That is my little pied. He is a regular pied as far as I know and I got him for a steal. 


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

----------


## J.P.

> That is my little pied. He is a regular pied as far as I know and I got him for a steal.


Congrats. I was thinking leopard pied on account of the odd patterns. I know pieds do not really have a definite pattern, but it doesn't look the same as most pieds. Sixteen gets my vote.

----------

piedpython (05-04-2014)

----------


## JLC

Hey guys!  I haven't forgotten about these.  I've just been crazy-busy and haven't had time to get to the winner announcement and switchover.  With tomorrow being Mother's Day, I may actually have a little free time, since I am pretty much taking the day off.  :Razz:  So be patient with me, please!

----------

